

Show HN: Sort the stories on Hacker News - dionidium
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hnsort/lopjhgdgkgoebpjklihmhkhpngeiadck

======
dionidium
Source code:
[https://github.com/lwburk/hnsort](https://github.com/lwburk/hnsort)

I wrote this as a user script a few years ago, but it recently broke due to
site layout changes. I took that opportunity to rewrite it using Flight and
convert it to a full Chrome extension.

